# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Micologia (Hongos) >  Colmenillas, cagarrias, morillas...

## Azuer

Estas también son de esta misma tarde, al lado de un arroyo, en una zona muy fresca y húmeda, bajo chopos, olmos y almendros. 

En este caso se trata de _Morchella vulgaris_, aunque parezcan especies diferentes, realmente son ejemplares de la misma especie en distinto estado de desarrollo, unos jóvenes y otros maduros. Hay un lío bastante grande con las especies de este Género, incluso entre los expertos, ya que muestran grandes semejanzas a nivel microscópico, razón por la cual la taxonomía de este género se basa casi exclusivamente en aspectos macroscópicos que, como ya digo, son muy variables incluso entre individuos de una misma especie.

Para la mayoría de los mortales, sin entrar a diferenciar entre una especie u otra, sólo a nivel de Género, son fácilmente reconocibles por su aspecto tan característico, con un "sombrero" formado por una serie de cavidades o alvéolos (de ahí el nombre popular de colmenillas)

Las colmenillas son muy apreciadas por su valor gastronómico excelente, aunque deben cocinarse previamente por contener hemolisinas termolábiles. Además, las recogidas en este hábitat (bosques de ribera) y, sobre todo bajo fresnos, se recomienda primero desecarlas durante un tiempo y luego cocinarlas, pues las que crecen en este hábitat particular se han asociado al llamado síndrome cerebeloso, si no reciben ese tratamiento previo.

Saludos.

----------


## Azuer

Más _Morchella vulgaris (=M. esculenta)_

----------


## Azuer

Y ahora las fotos de otra especie, _Morchella elata_, que se caracteriza por su sombrero ovoide, cilíndrico o cónico, hueco, con el ápice redondeado, de color pardo-ocráceo o pardo-oscuro, recorrido por costillas longitudinales más o menos paralelas que ennegrecen ostensiblemente:

----------

